# My last tan-mice



## Raupi

Here some nice pics of my last tan-litter (father black tan, mother leaden lilac tan)... Now I stop with Tans (tested something with Leaden-Gen), because it's not my color 

Leaden Blue Tan:

























Black Tan (I love Black Tan, but have enough breeding colors  )









Chocolate Tan:









Leaden Lilac Tan:


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Gosh theyre stunning :shock: I absolutely love them, especially that black :love1 :love Were very much hoping to breed more tans in the future and your pics show exactly why!


----------



## Demi

I love the lilac tans :love


----------



## domino1804

I love Tans full stop
The blues are really pretty


----------



## sasandcol

I love the leaden tan. so cute


----------



## SarahC

very attractive mice.


----------



## Tina

They are stunning mice


----------



## Dawson Mice

Loving those blue tans too!

Very nice!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

They are all stunners :shock:


----------



## NaomiR

okay you stop with them and send them here to me :lol:


----------



## Sputnik

Love that black tan!!! I'm currently working on breeding some black tans of my own (hard to find good ones in my area). Definately my favourite colour.

I will hopefully be posting some pictures of my meecies in a bit


----------



## sommy

Aah! I love the 2nd and 6th pictures! so very cute xx


----------



## april

Haha I love Tans, but all I got are Black Tans... and TOO many!!! xD In my two recent litters I ended up with 2 Black and Tan Does and 7 Black and Tan Bucks! xD The does are in their new home, and I a keeping one of the bucks because he is broken white with a white tipped tail like his mother, but she had a white spot on her chest too. She died for some reason though when they were almost 4 weeks old D: His name his Harley and her name was Charley


----------



## DomLangowski

Gorgeous mice Raupi, glad to see you posting again :lol:


----------

